# does it have already a person who installed realmedia server

## Mala Zaba

all in the subject!

----------

## id10t

Shouldn't be too hard.  If you get the tarball version, I think it just extracts into one directory.  But, since you bring it up, I will try it tomorrow maybe at work.

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *id10t wrote:*   

> Shouldn't be too hard.

 

Is not hard... my bug is when I start the realmedia server... he freeze and I need type Ctrl+C if I would like return on my console

With this bug... I don't start this server at boot time (/etc/init.d/)

----------

## handsomepete

Try running it with & after it (i.e. # realmediaserver &)  The & puts you back at the prompt and runs whatever command you just typed in the background.

----------

## Mala Zaba

Don't work because ???

```
# /usr/local/rmserver/Bin/rmserver /usr/local/rmserver/rmserver.cfg &

[1] 6977

RealServer (c) 1995-2001 RealNetworks, Inc. All rights reserved.

Version: RealServer 8 (8.0.2.471)

Platform: linux-2.0-libc6-i386

vicking root # Creating Server Space...

Calibrating Timers...

Starting RealServer 8.0 Core...

Loading RealServer License Files...

1 CPU Detected

Testing File Descriptors...

Setting per-process descriptor capacity to 678(1013), 9...

I: Loading Plugins from /usr/local/rmserver/Plugins...

I: adminfs.so.6.0       RealNetworks Admin File System

I: adtagrep.so.6.0      RealNetworks Ad Insertion Tag Replacement Plugin

I: allow.so.6.0         RealNetworks Basic Allowance Plugin

I: archplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Live Archiver Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks AU Renderer Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks PCM Renderer Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks AU File Format Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks WAVE File Format Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks AIFF File Format Plugin

I: audplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks DVI4 Renderer Plugin

I: authmgr.so.6.0       RealNetworks Authentication Manager

I: bascauth.so.6.0      RealNetworks Basic Authenticator

I: bdstplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Broadcast Distribution Plugin

I: brcvplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Broadcast Reception Plugin

I: csspplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks License Subscriber Plugin

I: dlicepln.so.6.0      RealNetworks License Publisher Plugin

I: dbmgr.so.6.0         RealNetworks Database Manager

I: dbwrap.so.6.0        RealNetworks 5.0 Database Wrapper

I: encoplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Encoder Broadcast Plugin

I: httpfsys.so.6.0      RealNetworks HTTP File System with CHTTP support

I: httpfsys.so.6.0      RealNetworks RFC 2397 Data Scheme File System

I: inclrep.so.6.0       RealNetworks Include TagHandler

I: isphoster.so.6.0     RealNetworks ISP hosting plugin

I: liv3plin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Live Broadcast Plugin

I: logplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks Logging Plugin

I: meiplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks Media Export Interface Plugin

I: plusplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks PlusURL File Format Plugin

I: pplyplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Scalable Multicast Plugin

I: ppvallow.so.6.0      RealNetworks Pay Per View Allowance Plugin

I: ppvbasic.so.6.0      RealNetworks FlatFile Database Plugin

I: pxadsvff.so.6.0      RealNetworks RealPix Adserving File Format Plugin

I: pxcgif2.so.6.0       RealNetworks RealPix GIF File Format Codec Plugin

I: pxcgif2.so.6.0       RealNetworks RealPix GIF Renderer Codec Plugin

I: pxcjpeg2.so.6.0      RealNetworks RealPix JPEG File Format Codec Plugin

I: pxcjpeg2.so.6.0      RealNetworks RealPix JPEG Renderer Codec Plugin

I: pxcpng.so.6.0        RealNetworks RealPix PNG File Format Codec Plugin

I: pxcpng.so.6.0        RealNetworks RealPix PNG Renderer Codec Plugin

I: pxff.so.6.0          RealNetworks RealPix Format Plugin

I: pxgf.so.6.0          RealNetworks GIF File Format Plugin

I: pxjf.so.6.0          RealNetworks JPEG File Format Plugin

I: pxpf.so.6.0          RealNetworks PNG File Format Plugin

I: qtbcplin.so.6.0      QuickTime Live Broadcast Plugin

I: qtffplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks QuickTime File Format Plugin

I: ramplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks Ramgen File System

I: redbcplin.so.6.0     RealSystem Broadcast Redundancy Plugin

I: rmffplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks RealMedia File Format Plugin

I: rn5auth.so.6.0       RealNetworks RN5 Authenticator

I: mp3f.so.6.0          RealNetworks MP3 File Format Plugin

I: rtffplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks RealText File Format Plugin

I: sdpplin.so.6.0       RealNetworks SDP Stream Description Plugin

I: shelfsys.so.6.0      RealNetworks Shell File System

I: swff.so.6.0          RealNetworks File Format Plugin for Macromedia Flash 4

I: smlffpln.so.6.0      RealNetworks SMIL File Format Plugin

I: smlgenfs.so.6.0      RealNetworks SMIL Generation File System

I: smonplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks System Monitor

I: smplfsys.so.6.0      RealNetworks Local File System

I: spltplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Splitter Broadcast Plugin

I: tagfsys.so.6.0       RealNetworks XMLTagFileSystem

C: /usr/local/rmserver/Plugins/vidplin.so.6.0 Not a valid library

I: vivff.so.6.0         VivoActive File Format Plugin

I: ppvmsql.so.6.0       RealNetworks Mini SQL PPV Database Plugin

I: vsrcplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks Local View Source Plugin

I: vsrcplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks View Source Tag Replacement Plugin

I: vsrcplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks View Source Allowance Plugin

I: vsrcplin.so.6.0      RealNetworks View Source File System

I: inktpln.so.6.0       Inktomi Traffic Server Cache Plugin

A: A configuration was found for broadcast reception, but this server is not licensed for broadcast reception.

```

And I need to type Ctrl+C to exit    :Mad: 

----------

## delta407

Start your RealMedia daemon and try hitting Ctrl-Z. That will pause it, which is not what you want, so type "bg" and hit enter to send it to the background.

----------

## Mala Zaba

I have redirect all message on /dev/null with

```
/usr/local/rmserver/Bin/rmserver /usr/local/rmserver/rmserver.cfg > /dev/null &
```

Now it's work   :Laughing:   but I need type enter for the system go to end of initialization.

How I can make my daemon (rmserver) run the last one int the init system?

----------

## Mala Zaba

I fond another script for daemon mode.  It.s work better.

```
#! /bin/sh

#

# skeleton   example file to build /etc/init.d/ scripts.

#      This file should be used to construct scripts for /etc/init.d.

#

#      Written by Miquel van Smoorenburg .

#      Modified for Debian GNU/Linux

#      by Ian Murdock .

#

# Version:   @(#)skeleton  1.8  03-Mar-1998  miquels@cistron.nl

#

PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DAEMON=/usr/local/rmserver/Bin/rmserver

OPT=/usr/local/rmserver/rmserver.cfg

PIDFILE=/usr/local/rmserver/Logs/rmserver.pid

NAME=rmserver

DESC="Real server"

test -f $DAEMON || exit 0

set -e

case "$1" in

  start)

   echo -n "Starting $DESC: "

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/$NAME.pid \

      --background \

      --exec $DAEMON $OPT

   echo "$NAME."

   ;;

  stop)

   echo -n "Stopping $DESC: "

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE \

      --exec $DAEMON

   echo "$NAME."

   ;;

  #reload)

   #

   #   If the daemon can reload its config files on the fly

   #   for example by sending it SIGHUP, do it here.

   #

   #   If the daemon responds to changes in its config file

   #   directly anyway, make this a do-nothing entry.

   #

   # echo "Reloading $DESC configuration files."

   # start-stop-daemon --stop --signal 1 --quiet --pidfile \

   #   /var/run/$NAME.pid --exec $DAEMON

  #;;

  restart|force-reload)

   #

   #   If the "reload" option is implemented, move the "force-reload"

   #   option to the "reload" entry above. If not, "force-reload" is

   #   just the same as "restart".

   #

   echo -n "Restarting $DESC: "

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE \

      --exec $DAEMON

   sleep 1

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile \

      --background \

      /var/run/$NAME.pid --exec $DAEMON $OPT

   echo "$NAME."

   ;;

  *)

   N=/etc/init.d/$NAME

   # echo "Usage: $N {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}" >&2

   echo "Usage: $N {start|stop|restart|force-reload}" >&2

   exit 1

   ;;

esac

exit 0

```

----------

